# Then and Now



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Hank when I first got her when she was around 5 months old

and the after pictures are of her now at a little over a year old


*Then:*

First Day Home 










Being silly




























*Now:*


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What a BEAUTY...thanks for sharing


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

My my my! What a gorgeous young lady you are, Hank!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a pretty tiel.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous,it's amazing how they grow up from the time we get them when they are young and when they turn into an adult.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's so pretty!


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

The photos are gorgeous; what a beautiful young lady.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Awwwww!!!! :3


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

she's a sweet heart.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

She is one of the pretties tiels I have ever seen! (shhhh... don't tell Candy and Tony, LOL) 
I like the last picture, so cute


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww...she was so cute as a baby! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

Aww! They grow up so fast


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Love the 5th pic, gorgeous patterning


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful young lady


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is gorgeous


----------

